# Bose Companion 2 Speakers-is it Worth the price? alternatives?



## tinornit (Feb 12, 2013)

*Question:* Request your input on buying this speaker:

Companion

I know a person who is willing to sell his *Bose Companion 2 Speakers which he bought 3 years ago* for Rs.3000 less (quoted price Rs.5000). 

I went and had a demo, i do not see a big reason to buy it. No bass ( of course, it does not have woofer).

I think it will a durable and long lasting piece of equipment.
-*Just for this reason alone should I buy this?*

Are there any good alternative , fantastic speakers? I am willing to spend Rs.10000 ( $178)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2013)

i am no audiophile but this much i know.bose is overpriced & offer no competition to real good speakers like swan M10.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2013)

Add 2k more and get 'real' speakers where the sound speaks more than the logo.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 12, 2013)

Companion 2 = Crap at any price.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Swans, Audio Engine, Harmann Kardon, many names pop up, bose sounds really good, but not worth they money.


----------

